# What's The Best Way To Approach Local Stores To Sell My Soap



## CBZ1982 (Feb 28, 2011)

The two herb shops in my town sell handmade cold process soaps by an individual. So I got to thinking I could approach some other locally owned business to sell my melt & pour soap and so I was wondering what is the best approach I could use to get a locally owned business to sell my soap in there store.

Has anyone been successful at getting a locally owned business to sell there melt & pour soap? If so how did you go about approaching the store?


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 28, 2011)

Your 1st 3 steps to getting your soap in shops:

1) Get your biz  insurance in place.
2) Registered with your biz w/ your state & get set up to collect sales tax.
3) Check the FDA website to make sure your M&P product & packaging comply with their cosmetic regulations. 

Those are the 1st 3 steps to placing your items in shops. Forgive me if that is redundant and you have already done those things. I wasn't sure how far along in the process you have already come.


----------



## Catmehndi (Mar 1, 2011)

You may also NOT want to consider consignment. Once the product is in their store, they may not look after it and leave it in the sun or heat, gathering dust and then tell you after x months that you have to take it back (in a condition that is not suitable for selling...)

If you can provide them with an option for display (rack, box etc) , it may make it more interesting and easy for them.


----------

